# grouse jerky?



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

has anyone tried blue or ruffed grouse in jerky? It sounds pretty good but wanted to know if anybody has tried this yet or not.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure you could turn grouse meat into jerky but it would be hard to do without making it tough and dry. Maybe if you did it on a really low heat for a long time it would dry slowly and not get so tough. Just out of curiosity, why would you want to waste the best meat on earth by turning it into jerky?


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree, they are so great tasting especially ruff's, don't do it, for the love of god don't do it! LOL


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How much jerky do you plan of getting off a limit of grouse? I dried a whole hind quarter of a deer one year and had enough jerky to put in a quart jar, and it didn't last very long when I started eating it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'm sure you could turn grouse meat into jerky but it would be hard to do without making it tough and dry. Maybe if you did it on a really low heat for a long time it would dry slowly and not get so tough. Just out of curiosity, why would you want to waste the best meat on earth by turning it into jerky?


+1


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I made some last year in a dehydrator and it was excellent. I find three - four hrs on 160 degrees works perfect. Of course that's after it marinades for 36 hrs


----------

